# Stripers



## squatlobster (Apr 3, 2003)

Hello All. 

- I am fairly unfamiliar with the Tybee Island area - will be there the end of May fore a few days

- anyone got a striper report for Tybee Island area?

- or a good website recommendation about striper activity in that area??

- tight lines!!

Peter


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Ocean stripers don't run this far south as a rule, but you can catch some in the rivers. They're usually nowhere near the size of their massive ocean brothers, although some of the ones in the lakes are quite large. You can catch stripers in the GA rivers, Savannah and Ogeechee. All stripers on the GA side of the Savannah River must be released immediately. On SC side you are not even allowed to target them. This is all pretty much freshwater action although these stripers will go into the freshwater. Check these sites for Savannah striper fishing info.
http://www.worldwidefishing.com/georgia/b2085/ 
http://www.byrdultrafly.com/savstrip.htm


----------

